# degree to make an 8 sided planter



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

My wife wants me to make an 8 sided planter to go around our flag pole. Can some one tell what degree I need to set my miter saw at for cutting the 8 sides.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Depends on how you are making it. 22.5 degrees is a good start. Check out this site though. good calculator
http://jansson.us/jcompound.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's how you get the answer...*

A circle has 360 degrees, and divided by 8 will give 45 degree angles in each corner, but that is the total angle.
You will want half the angle to get the miters. which will be 22 1/2 degrees.

Here's another explanation:
http://kregjig.ning.com/forum/topics/miter-cut-angles

If the sides taper, then you will need the compound calculator posted above:
http://jansson.us/jcompound.html


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

*8 sided planter*

Thanks to the both of you!! Great info that will be a huge help.

mengtian,

Welcome Home Brother!
Thank you for your service.

Company A, 9th Avn. Bn., 9th Infantry Division
Vietnam, 1968-69

Crew chief / Door-gunner


----------

